# Do you rasp your window wraps?



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I've always rasped mine to get them tight but have friends who don't so that the painters caulk has somewhere to go. 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

provide a little space for the caulk.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

If you really want a clean look use tear away


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

jackleg said:


> provide a little space for the caulk.


That's what we do. Mud will just crack. Tear away is good too, IF the price is right.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

scottktmrider said:


> If you really want a clean look use tear away


:thumbup:

We rasp every edge for smooth,sharp edges. Hang it as you would for tear away for either the bead or an anchor space for the caulk.


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

We hang our own board so no need to rasp when flat tear away covers it up.


----------

